# Sites avec lesquels on peut acheter des programmes



## Eric999be (19 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

En parcourant les vidéos sur l'iPad Air sur youtube je tombe régulièrement sur des vidéos de personnes qui font la promotion de sites ou il faut télécharger des programmes, etc pour avoir des points ..... en échange de ces points on peut recevoir des programmes payants ..... 

Es ce à conseiller ? Y en a il de meilleurs que d'autres ? :rose:

D'avance merci pour vos réflexions ....


----------



## Gwen (19 Novembre 2013)

Ça s'appelle des attrapes gogo en générale.  Tu passes des heures a faire remonter les logiciels dans le classement Apple avec ce genre de solutions, c'est juste ça l'intérêt de ses sites, pas de te faire gagner de l'argent.

À mon avis, oublie.


----------



## Eric999be (20 Novembre 2013)

Merci de me confirmer ce que je pensait / craignait ....


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> sites, pas de te faire gagner de l'argent.


ils  font rarement "gagner" de l'argent
(au sens vrai paiment de fric)

ils"recompensent " le boulot effectué  indirectement par l'utilisateur
( de tests et ou montée de rang) en offrant des téléchargements d'apps avec lesquels soit ils ont un partenariat soit aucun partenariat 
et parfois....aucun partenariat parce que ce sont des apps  développées par...
eux


pas forcément un attrape gogos dans le sens que beaucoup de gens  adorent  télécharger essayer des tonnes d'apps,ses sites profitent de la tendance


----------



## Eric999be (20 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas forcément un attrape gogos dans le sens que beaucoup de gens  adorent  télécharger essayer des tonnes d'apps,ses sites profitent de la tendance



Quels sont les sites que tu conseille ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2013)

aucun en particulier
( précision : je n'installe QUE ce dont j'ai besoin,je ne pratique pas les download et tests  juste  " pour voir", pas  de temps à perdre  avec ce genre de loisirs)


----------

